# Best camera for photos/youtube



## Ratmosphere (Nov 19, 2016)

What is the best camera for taking pictures and making youtube videos that are 1080p or higher? I heard the Canon EOS Rebel T5I is good but would anybody recommend anything else?


----------



## scott99 (Nov 20, 2016)

That would be a good camera for both still and video. Here a review https://www.dpreview.com/products/canon/slrs/canon_eos700d/review. If that doesn't work, then just search Dpreview/canon 700d.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Nov 23, 2016)

How about a Canon EOS 70D?


----------



## The Snark (Nov 23, 2016)

I want a camera that won't be more outdated than a horse and buggy in 5 years! I just compared our Fuji fluffy bunny very expensive camera to the wifes new cell phone. Cell phone won, by about 500%. 640x480 vs 1920x1080 videos

When making suggestions could someone take this into account?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Nov 24, 2016)

The Snark said:


> I want a camera that won't be more outdated than a horse and buggy in 5 years! I just compared our Fuji fluffy bunny very expensive camera to the wifes new cell phone. Cell phone won, by about 500%. 640x480 vs 1920x1080 videos
> 
> When making suggestions could someone take this into account?


Hehe, i got one of these Canon EOS 1200D and i paid double than my phone.  Guess what?  my Huawei p8 lite takes better shots of T`s than the camera. If i knew that i would not have bought that camera in the first place. Of course maybe it would take a lot better pics with a micro lense. And that of course will cost some extra cash.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Nov 25, 2016)

I use a Nikon D5300 it's simple to operate and does 1080p video (i'm pretty sure). If you want higher than 1080p you're looking at a hefty price. Canon's 5dmkIV claims to have 4k but there is a crop ratio applied aside from it being $3000. Take a look at Sony or Pentax; they might have better options for film than either Nikon or Canon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## scott99 (Nov 26, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I use a Nikon D5300 it's simple to operate and does 1080p video (i'm pretty sure). If you want higher than 1080p you're looking at a hefty price. Canon's 5dmkIV claims to have 4k but there is a crop ratio applied aside from it being $3000. Take a look at Sony or Pentax; they might have better options for film than either Nikon or Canon.


For 4K I would stay away from the 5Dmk4. Don't get me wrong, the 5Dmk4 is great camera, but not really for video. If you want to more into video, I would look at Panasonic cameras, they make great video camera. But before you pull the trigger on a camera, make sure that the system you are buying into has a good selection of lens. It is better to a crap camera and a great lens, then a good camera and crap lens.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Dec 1, 2016)

Just ordered the Canon EOS 70D.


----------



## The Snark (Dec 1, 2016)

Could anyone give me feed baclk on the Nikon D3300??


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Dec 1, 2016)

The Snark said:


> Could anyone give me feed baclk on the Nikon D3300??


It's a great starting point, but what are you intending to shoot? different cameras excel in different areas.


----------



## The Snark (Dec 1, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> It's a great starting point, but what are you intending to shoot? different cameras excel in different areas.


I'm not very fussy. Let's see. Macros of spider eyes along the lines of @advan 's, telephoto equivalent of my sis's 6X shoot the dust off a bunny's butt at 1000 yards rifle, autofocus that grabs a black spider against a black background at night, makes perfect in focus shots of vehicles driving past, reads my mind when I want to take delayed or time exposure shots, comes with 32 GB ultra fast memory nodules, takes superb in focus videos in poor light indoors of my wife going hyper with her cooking while I'm helping and holding the camera at arms length with one hand, the focal depth of the Hubble and is lightweight enough to mount on my hat or headband. And it does all this automatically because you will search long and hard to find someone as camera clueless as I am. For less than $500, of course.

Realistically... We'd like a point and shoot camera that could get close to doing a macro, is simple (operators manual under 50 pages), durable (we take turns dropping it) and can take 1080 pixel videos. A bit of zoom would be nice too.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Dec 2, 2016)

The Snark said:


> I'm not very fussy. Let's see. Macros of spider eyes along the lines of @advan 's, telephoto equivalent of my sis's 6X shoot the dust off a bunny's butt at 1000 yards rifle, autofocus that grabs a black spider against a black background at night, makes perfect in focus shots of vehicles driving past, reads my mind when I want to take delayed or time exposure shots, comes with 32 GB ultra fast memory nodules, takes superb in focus videos in poor light indoors of my wife going hyper with her cooking while I'm helping and holding the camera at arms length with one hand, the focal depth of the Hubble and is lightweight enough to mount on my hat or headband. And it does all this automatically because you will search long and hard to find someone as camera clueless as I am. For less than $500, of course.
> 
> Realistically... We'd like a point and shoot camera that could get close to doing a macro, is simple (operators manual under 50 pages), durable (we take turns dropping it) and can take 1080 pixel videos. A bit of zoom would be nice too.


They d3300 should be perfectly fine for that  if you want real macro, you need a real macro lens  nikonso cheapest is the 40mm DX  I use it for my spiders. it's  $200 brand new but if you shop smart and used you can find a good deal.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## advan (Dec 4, 2016)

The Snark said:


> I'm not very fussy. Let's see. Macros of spider eyes along the lines of @advan 's,


D3100 with kit lens(18-55mm) reversed (1/2" DLS _P. reduncus_)






D3100 with Tokina 100mm and Raynox 250






Any DSLR will suite you for macro. It is first about the lens(kinda of, see the reversed kit lens image) but the lighting and diffusion is the most important. All that other stuff, good luck. Telephotos and that style wildlife photographing gets very expensive. Nikon did just come out with an affordable(I say this as most of their 300mm up to 800mm prime lens are $6,000-$18,000) 200mm-500mm f5.6 for about $1400. This is the lens I use in my raptor photography thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## The Snark (Dec 4, 2016)

It appears to me the Nikon D3300 serves the basic purposes I'm after. Near compact point and shoot coupled to very high quality image capture and if I buy lenses they will be universal to any Nikon I may get at a later date.

I really like the thought of the ultra high 24 meg pixel capability. I compare to our present Fuji S5200 which was outdated and inadequate a few milliseconds after it first came out. The Nikon is likely to retain cutting edge resolution for some time to come. Right now the Fuji isn't even an acceptable computer cam as it has no video out and $30 comp cams blow it's doors in.

One MAJOR concern I have and I don't know how to address this. I showed our Fuji to a pro photographer I happened to meet by chance. He examined it for all of 30 seconds and informed me it was a factory second. A reject. We bought it new at full retail price in the factory packaging. He spotted a flaw in the lens at that it was, to his eye, visibly distorted. Typical scam so very common around these parts. When they roll off the assembly line then fail final inspection they are dumped on the local market to camera challenged people like me. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## The Snark (Dec 23, 2016)

Just ordered a Nikon D3400. And discovered right after ordering that it doesn't have an input for an external microphone. Oh well.
About 3 minutes after placing the order we grabbed our old Fuji to check something and it gave an obscure error message for a few seconds then the screen went black with a red warning light flashing. Memory chip apparently died, 256 meg, and the largest memory chip that can fit in it is 1 GB to the tune of $60. Seriously considering giving the camera to the cats to play with.

New camera expected in about 10 days. Stand by for me to be asking a multitude of stupid questions as we try to familiarize ourselves with it. I suspect the manual for the new jewel was written by an ESL student whose native language is some form of archaic Gaelic.


----------



## The Snark (Dec 29, 2016)

Straight out of the box. Cram in a fast memory chip and walked in to a local market. Low light conditions. Set the camera to auto, flash off and click.
This thing is unreal. Rough analogy. Compared to our Fuji S5600. Think of looking down a mile stretch of mud wallow road. We just went from my worn out Vietnam war relic CJ3 jeep to my Dodge-FMC 10 ton 6 wheel drive artillery support monster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Paiige (Dec 29, 2016)

I am getting used to my new Canon SL1 and at first I was scared that it was going to be roughly the same quality as my phone camera...no comparison 
Glad you're enjoying the new toy too @The Snark 












Peek-a-boo



__ Paiige
__ Dec 28, 2016
__ 2



						Looloo and her plant


----------



## The Snark (Dec 29, 2016)

Paiige said:


> the same quality as my phone camera...


That was what motivated us to come out of the dark ages. My wifes 5 year old cell phone was kicking our Fuiji's butt quality wise.
What I am enjoying is this camera is a training tool. The viewfinder is free of info bits around the edges giving a WYSIWYG image. In auto mode let the camera focus then look at the LCD screen and it diisplays all the settings it has chosen. Practical visible explanations of all those esoteric exposure settings. THen it can be switched to manual mode and we can fine tune the shot according to what we exactly want from the shot. Or discover what adjustment makes a horrible mess in my case.


----------



## Paiige (Dec 29, 2016)

The Snark said:


> Practical visible explanations of all those esoteric exposure settings. Then it can be switched to manual mode and we can fine tune the shot according to what we exactly want from the shot. Or discover what adjustment makes a horrible mess in my case.


Hm, interesting...I wonder if my camera does the same! I put it into manual mode right out of the box because I didn't want to get used to using any sort of assist, but maybe fiddling with it could do more good than I had originally thought


----------



## The Snark (Dec 29, 2016)

Auto everything mode:
Right now, flash off, I turn on the camera and point it at the screen in an unlit room and I get, (subject is too dark) warning at the bottom. I take the lens cap off. Duhhhh. Now it reads (Extend the lens). Duhhh. One more time and I get
1/100, F 3.5, ISO-A 12800, 3.5 K
AF-1, Q Normal, ADL on, Flash Off, memory available, battery charge level and the sink is full of dirty dishes.
and point it at the floor, Too Dark. Along with a whole series of icons I have yet to figure out.
Meanwhile the viewfinder+ is wide open except for a whole mess of tiny bars, some of which blink red telling me which ones are being used for the auto focus. There is a selector wheel where I can scroll through the various little framing bars to tell it which ones to use for the auto focus.

I'm curious what your camera shows. It was the other contender when we went shopping for a camera.
This one, this display and explanation, would no doubt drive experts up the walls but is exactly what I need to get a grip on all these obscure settings.

One several fronts the reviews were dead on. The battery in this puppy lasts until the next ice age, the color rendition and speed is phenomenal, the function for taking shots of fast moving objects works flawlessly, and it does make jaggy lines across the image when focusing very far away under poor light.
I especially like the high speed capture. It grabs multiple shots in a pseudo video mode so I can choose the best of the lot later. Now maybe I can get shots of the fast moving critters around here. We've got all sorts of birds, from storks to raptors, that by the time I get the camera up they are on the wing and I'm out of luck.

Another bonus I never knew. It has a battery inside charged by the main battery. The inner battery stores various presets as well as mundane like time and date, so we won't have to reset everything when we charge the main battery.


----------



## Paiige (Dec 29, 2016)

The Snark said:


> Auto everything mode:
> Right now, flash off, I turn on the camera and point it at the screen in an unlit room and I get, (subject is too dark) warning at the bottom. I take the lens cap off. Duhhhh. Now it reads (Extend the lens). Duhhh. One more time and I get
> 1/100, F 3.5, ISO-A 12800, 3.5 K
> AF-1, Q Normal, ADL on, Flash Off, memory available, battery charge level and the sink is full of dirty dishes.
> ...



My favorite feature so far is that it tells me when the lens cap is on and I'm being stupid.
No red bars for me.
Battery doesn't last as long as I'd like but I also adjusted the auto-off feature on my screen to stay lit because it was going dark to save power after like 5 seconds and that doesn't work with tarantulas. 
Reviews were spot on for this camera too - the SL1 is smaller and I have tiny hands. A larger one wouldn't be as comfortable and this one fits in my hand perfectly. Takes great quality photos with the pretty decent kit lens. As I'm using it, I'm finding that I'm going to need an external light source (built in flash doesn't cut it, though it is a good flash) and I have my next few lenses planned out.

Upon start (in dimly lit room);
shutter speed
iso 12800
f5.6
AWB setting/options
stabilizer off (my doing)
autocorrect
evaluative metering
image size


----------



## The Snark (Dec 29, 2016)

You can bring the settings up any time, right? And they change as you move what you are aiming at?
The big battery bitch seems the same. The more you use the LCD the faster the charge goes down.
I looked at the dual color corrected add on flash. About the same price as a 5 year old Honda Accord. Looked at the to die for telephoto lens. About the same price as a full dress Harley Davidson. GACK!


----------



## Paiige (Dec 30, 2016)

The Snark said:


> You can bring the settings up any time, right? And they change as you move what you are aiming at?
> The big battery bitch seems the same. The more you use the LCD the faster the charge goes down.
> I looked at the dual color corrected add on flash. About the same price as a 5 year old Honda Accord. Looked at the to die for telephoto lens. About the same price as a full dress Harley Davidson. GACK!


Settings do not change as I look at things, no. Maybe there's a mode that I'm not aware of - will do more fiddling.
The macro lens I want is more expensive than it would be to do a full turbo setup on my Civic _and_ the wheels I want combined.


----------



## The Snark (Dec 30, 2016)

Try watching the settings while in auto mode.
A few things that bother me about the D3400. Nose print on the LCD. Can't avoid mashing your nose against it while looking through the view finder. The movie mode only works with the LCD. Viewfinder is shut off. Lens cap is not on a tether. With the Fuji it was. Just remove and let it go and it dangles. I'm so used to that I'm constantly dropping the cap.
Bigger piss off is this remembers the settings, Push the button down part way and it does it's thing. When going to take the next picture that requires different settings in auto mode you have to be very careful to push the button down halfway and pause for a moment or it will used the previous settings.


----------



## Paiige (Dec 30, 2016)

I would _love_ it if the cap had a tether...


----------



## The Snark (Dec 30, 2016)

Paiige said:


> I would _love_ it if the cap had a tether...


Since it has no eyelet I'm going to get creative with some kind of thin black cord and hot glue. Attach the other end to the strap clip.

Nikon really douched up the microphone in this thing. No extrenal plug for one. So you are stuck with the one they give you. High gain, broad frequency response one-size-fits-all type. And as any sound engineer in this solar system will tell you, there aint no such animal and it will be a series of unhappy compromises.
So you get near studio quality videos with sound that sometimes sounds like it is coming out of a cheap plastic boom box. Worse, the microphone is right next to the video record button on-off. So hover your hand near that button and it is easy to shade the sounds it picks up.

I took a half hour video of a kids party last night. About half of the video had my finger lying over the top of the mic and sounds a muddy garble.


On a positive note, they weren't blowing hot air about battery life. Shot nearly an hour of video and over 200 still shots along with all sorts of fiddling and testing the camera and the battery still  shows full charge.

One fascinating feature. It has night vision that actually works. The camera switches to monochrome mode but acquired all the features of a large yard, trees bushes and a building, with the sole source of light coming from an 8 watt light bulb 20 feet off to my left.


----------



## Paiige (Dec 30, 2016)

The Snark said:


> Nikon really douched up the microphone in this thing. No extrenal plug for one. So you are stuck with the one they give you. High gain, broad frequency response one-size-fits-all type. And as any sound engineer in this solar system will tell you, there aint no such animal and it will be a series of unhappy compromises.
> So you get near studio quality videos with sound that sometimes sounds like it is coming out of a cheap plastic boom box. Worse, the microphone is right next to the video record button on-off. So hover your hand near that button and it is easy to shade the sounds it picks up.
> 
> I took a half hour video of a kids party last night. About half of the video had my finger lying over the top of the mic and sounds a muddy garble.


Haven't tried shooting video yet, I need to get a bigger memory card. But I do have an external plug for a mic. Not sure if I'll ever use it, I would send it to you if I could

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Dec 30, 2016)

Freaking moronic. The microphone holes are right where you naturally lay your finger. The Fuji had a directional mic on the other side pointing forwards and had FAR better sound.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 3, 2017)

The Nikon is certainly living up to it's battery life claim. Have gone photobug crazy the last 3 days taking over 500 shots. The battery still reads fully charged.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 11, 2017)

Well, here she is! Been trying to take macro shots of my slings but the picture comes out grainy every time. Definitely need to practice with it.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 14, 2017)

Read the manual and it says for crisp, immaculate images using the close up setting, you really need a macro lens. I guess I'll have to pick that up next!


----------



## The Snark (Jan 14, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Read the manual and it says for crisp, immaculate images using the close up setting, you really need a macro lens. I guess I'll have to pick that up next!


I discovered this. Was experimenting with it last night taking pictures of the moon.  These cutting edge light acquisition technologies can work wonders.  But there is a sweet spot. When you force the camera to work outside of that sweet spot, outside it's comfort zone, it does it's best but it compromises. Yes, the camera was able to take shots without a tripod in extremely low light, but the end result was no better than a cheap 35mm film camera. You need to feed that light handling super wizz computer system the right food and that means the right lens for the job as well as following the tried and true methods of setting everything manually yourself if you expect to the those immaculate perfect shots under extreme conditions, be it low light  or extreme close up with a very limited depth of field.


----------

